# 06' IBC 1210.2



## dcspector (Feb 12, 2010)

Does Latex or Oil based paint on GWB meet the intent? I say no.


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: 06' IBC 1210.2

Paint on drywall would not comply.


----------



## dcspector (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: 06' IBC 1210.2

Thanks. I work with another Inspector that approved such as in around a public urinal and water closet. I shot it down. Thanks again.


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: 06' IBC 1210.2

Although the IBC does not fully define what materials are acceptable, I have found in the past that the applicable Health Code gives much better difinition.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: 06' IBC 1210.2

GWB does not meet the provision of "hard" either since it can be easily damaged JMHO


----------



## rktect 1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: 06' IBC 1210.2

I just told an architect he could not use an epoxy paint last week.  I believe he resubmitted the wall covered in FRP.


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: 06' IBC 1210.2

An interesting twist would be the new high abuse GWB products.  Could that be acceptable?

http://www.nationalgypsum.com/products/product70.aspx


----------



## Plans Approver (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: 06' IBC 1210.2

1210.2 requires the *surface* to be smooth, hard, nonabsorbent. I accept epoxy paint or heavy duty vinyl (not paper) wallcovering on GWB in single wc toilet rooms as occurs in small tenant spaces, private offices, etc (exception 2). The epoxy or wall cover provides the smooth and nonabsorbent, the GWB provides the hard. Otherwise, it ceramic tile, frp, plastic laminate.

Anyone ever notice that 1210.1 requires the *floor* to extend upwards 6"? Do you accept 6" vinyl or rubber base?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: 06' IBC 1210.2

A little off the subject; but, back in the 60's we used mix sand into the paint we used to paint latrine (army bathroom) walls and eliminated writing on the walls.

Uncle Bob


----------



## rktect 1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: 06' IBC 1210.2

We accept 6" vinyl cove base.


----------



## Glennman CBO (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: 06' IBC 1210.2

Per 2006 IBC section 2509, public toilet walls are considered "wet areas" (2509.1 charging statement), and these areas must comply with 1210.2. If tile is installed in these areas and "other areas", the drywall must comply with 2509.2.

Do you consider the area as being directly exposed to moisture (2509.3)? Section 2509 gives alot of info on gypsum used as tile backer, but is a bit vague on drywall that is not going to receive tile in toilet areas. I think a toilet area can be viewed as being an area of direct exposure to water, hence, needing tile and approved backer materials.


----------



## Plans Approver (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: 06' IBC 1210.2

I disagree that 2509.1 is a charging statement as it states "Wet areas. Showers and public toilet walls shall conform to Sections 1210.2 and 1210.3."  1210.2 and 1210.3 are the charging statements.

2006 IBC 2509.3 - swimming pool areas, and showers among other similar uses would be areas with direct exposure to water. I wouldn't consider splashes from fixtures or bad aim direct exposure to water or high humidity. Public toilet rooms are required to have hard, smooth, and nonabsorbent surfaces for sanitary reasons and cleaning of those splashes.

2509.2 directs where to use which type of drywall as a tile base only. "Densguard", "GlasRoc", "PermaBase etc. in tubs and showers, but, green board is permitted in water closet compartments as a tile base.

I agree that tile w/ proper backing is the best way to go, but, it's not the only way allowed by code.


----------



## bona fide (Feb 16, 2010)

Re: 06' IBC 1210.2

does the code allow water-resistant gypsum backing at residential showers that will have full size manufactured panels, fiberglass surround, culture marble,etc?

2509.2 ...shall be used as a base for wall tile in tub and shower areas and *wall *and ceiling *panels* in shower areas.Thanks


----------



## peach (Feb 17, 2010)

Re: 06' IBC 1210.2

AHJ made the decision that acrylic paint is ok..

it's the surface.. not the base..


----------

